# hull trawler lady parkes



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

i recently obtained skipper paddy donoghue's cup 
presented to him by boston dsf ltd. for the record catch in 1969

i have a photo of the ship , but not one of him
can anyone help ?

thanks
jon grobler


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Have an photo of Patrick Donahague in Boston uniform.
Send me an PM and a mail it to you


----------

